# My betta fish is spasming and having seizure like symptoms for almost a week now!!!!!



## at1290 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi,

Ive had my betta since Jan 2013 so only a few months. It isnt in any special tank with a filter. Just a clear bowl I leave it at work in my office. The only other time I saw him spasm like this was when i first changed his water and did a 100% change. I got worried called the pet place he said not to worry because he was just scared because of the water and advised me to do a 50% from now on no problems since.

This week I dont know why he has been spasming and darting fast all over the tank. Its terrifying to watch. I dont know what to do. I thought it was his water so I changed it often. Then I noticed he hadnt pooped in a few days so i fed him a pea, within an hour a huge poo came out. I was so relieved. He still has a great appetite. Always swims up to eat it whenever I feed him betta pellets. 

But he spasms liek every hour. So hard I think he hits the glass sometimes then he just sinks to the bottom and lays there. Another thing I noticed was before he begins spasming he usually turns to one side and kinda swims a bit then goes into a crazy spasm. Please please help. I dont know whats wrong!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

It sounds like when you did the 100% change you shocked him.

Now, you're just not doing enough changes.. Here is some general info on keeping bettas, which looks like it mostly if not all would help you.

Bettas need to be kept in 2 gallons minimum. In these twice weekly water changes of 50% and 100% are needed. Bettas kept in 1 gallon containers live an average of about 2 years compared to double that+ in larger containers. The 1 gallon would need 3 weekly water changes of 50%, 50% and 100%, and even then they will be subjected to ammonia.

The 50% changes the betta can be kept in the bowl and use a turkey baster to remove half the water and as much of the debris as possible. For the 100% you need to remove him - scoop him out with a plastic solo type cup and set aside while you thoroughly rinse the bowl and gravel to remove the debris. Then he should be acclimated to the new water by floating for an hour while you slowly add a couple tablespoons of new water to the cup every 10 minutes. When you release him, try to let as little of the old cup water back into the tank as possible. All water changes should use same temp water, matched to running tap using the in tank thermometer and the water needs to be premixed with conditioner before adding it to the betta tank. If you don't already have anything, you can use gallon water jugs from the grocery store - rinsed thoroughly in hot water but no chems. 

Bettas are tropical fish and must be kept at a temp between 76-82, with 78-80 being ideal. The temp must be stable and not be dipping or jumping around. In a 2 gallon you can get an adjustable 25w heater. Any new heater should be tested for 24 hours in similar size container with in tank thermometer to make sure it will hold a constant appropriate temp between 78-80F. Then the betta must be acclimated to higher temp either by floating in a cup inside the main already fully heated tank for an hour, or by adjusting the heater to increase the temperature of the tank no more than a degree per hour and 5 degrees per day. 

Flakes aren't good nutritional value, and especially with something this small they muck up the water quickly causing excess ammonia. You should look for a good quality pellets whose first two or three ingredients are whole fish, not fish meal or wheat. He should be fed two small meals a day (how many depends on the pellet you pick up) and one fast day a week.


----------



## gill2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you put water conditioner in water after changing the water? You have to put water conditioner in every time you change water in tank.


----------



## at1290 (Mar 9, 2013)

no I dont, I guess thats what I need. Its just that for the first two months he was fine.. never spasming like this crazy. I am so confused. The water is changed about every week. whenever I see it dirty. I dont put any plants or anything because I dont want him to get hurt by it if it falls over. He is a very happy fish, I dont know what happened... He eats a lot and used to be active.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Please have a read through my post. I know it's long but there is more you need than conditioner.

However, conditioner is needed if you're not using it... It should be liquid and say it removes chlorine, chloramines and heavy metals - all three..


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You are doing quite a few things wrong-

-Not using water conditioner
-No heater
-Bowl
-Not enough water changes
-Obviously inappropriate method of water changes

You have a lot of things to fix. Also, please fill this form out as thoroughly as possible- 


Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------

